# High pitched noise from rear brakes moving low speed.



## kzee (Mar 16, 2017)

I hear this high pitched squeek! Front brakes rotors, redone. I think It's coming from the rear drums? I brought it to a mechanic, he said everything looks alright. Took apart the brakes cleaned them up. I still hear the screech! Not sure what it is. I drive for my job, so I don't want to be the squeeky car on the street!
:signlol:

The high pitched sound happens while braking. 
I was thinking If it is the front, and they put on cheap brakes? lol??
Told the mechanic you can redo the brakes, whatever?
Brake lubricant?
Brake shoes? <-


----------

